# Found this toilet on our property...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Found this little toilet on our property in Terlingua, TX. It was probably 40'x20' and had been used 20+ times. All was older, but the scat seemed pretty big (maybe some cub scat too?)

The print I am unsure of. Seen several of these in the creek bed about a mile from the scat and they were newer. Being in sand / mud, it's hard to tell.

That's a 2 3/4 " shell....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow,cool pics. How much property do you have down there Chris ? I don't see any claws on the track pic which would indicate a cat to me. But I am sure that Catcapper and hassell will have a better opinion.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Lots of lion in that country and even some black bear are making a comeback. ET


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We just have a little 45 acre place but it's very pretty and very remote too. I would like to own the entire section but I am not made of money.









Here are a few pics from around the property....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice photos Chris,

Where are all the neighbors ???


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On a call said:


> Nice photos Chris,
> 
> Where are all the neighbors ???


About 5 miles away... 15 if you don't have a helicopter.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would wonder how much illegal traffic you might get ? Sorry whenever I think border thats the first thing that comes to mind since we have had all the problems here. 
It is beautiful there, did you make it back out to your property? It looks like a good place to make a few stands in cooler weather of course.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd bet your last ten dollars its a bobcat track. Seems like there is two different types of scat. The larger is most probably coyote and the smaller(pic 4) is one of the foxes. Take note that no attempt was made to cover the scat which would tend to eliminate the possiblity of the depositor being a bobcat.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No wonder why you are called the Catcapper


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'd bet your last ten dollars its a bobcat track. Seems like there is two different types of scat. The larger is most probably coyote and the smaller(pic 4) is one of the foxes. Take note that no attempt was made to cover the scat which would tend to eliminate the possiblity of the depositor being a bobcat.


You think coyote, eh? Would make sense - the guys were saying they have seen some of the biggest coyotes ever in this area. I was really thinking cat though because it was all confined in one area. Just pile after pile. Some right on top of others. Some of it was buried in the mud, but it all seemed too old and dried up to really know the story though. It's the desert too.... so heck, that could have been yesterday's scat for all I know.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That looks like a bobcat haven---you'll have a great time trapp'in that country. Chris, you can name the saddle in pic 4 after me. It's proabaly a bobcat hiway.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree with catcapper. Retractable claws, more than likely a bobcat, fair sized one too. All looks like coyote scat to me, pic 4 I would agree, fox or perhaps a sucking pup coyote as I see no fur in the scat.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

There are a ton of grey fox, kit fox and coyote in that country, also a population of porcupines and badgers. Quite a few mountain lion but not many bobcats, but there are some. I believe the lions and coyotes stay after the bobcats out there. Mule deer and javelina or the main big game out there. There are also Desert Bighorn sheep and exotic Aoudad sheep in the area. There are quite a few blue quail but the amount of game depends on what surface water is available. I guided in that country for about 20 years as a younger man. These days the biggest risk is illegals and drug dealers cutting cross country.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here are some desert mule deer I killed out in that area ofTexas. If Chris has water we will all want to go deer hunting with him.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

We saw a ton of wildlife while there for the 7 days. Blue Quail, Javalina, (babies of both too), Aoudad, Mule Deer, Red Racers, Ground Squirrels, Coyotes, Wild Burro, etc.

Didn't get any good pictures. Everything was always a step ahead of me. By the time I could get a camera up, all that was left was butts!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris, you've almost have that bobcat on your stretcher since you can make a set on his tracks, and as bar-d said, "fair size one too". Go in the direction that he's traveling till you come to a bend in the draw and build a cubby set. You want him coming into the bend and having him looking strait at the cubby. I'd place the trap just inside the cubby to keep from catching coyotes for the first few days. The foxes will be a pain in the butt cause greys love that type of set,but you'll catch Mr. Pussycat.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice bucks Wilded---where did you get the gator.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> Here are some desert mule deer I killed out in that area ofTexas. If Chris has water we will all want to go deer hunting with him.


NICE ED!
That top one is a brute!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pics Chris. Did you take them on your property? I see you have some equine neighbors. I run six donks with my cows to discourage coyotes from attacking calves.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Is it legal down there to put a longhorns cap on an a$$. Ha,Ha.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Nice pics Chris. Did you take them on your property? I see you have some equine neighbors. I run six donks with my cows to discourage coyotes from attacking calves.


These were taken around the general area, but not on the property. Only the land pics were taken on the property.

Those Donkeys are wild.... they were brought up from Mexico years ago. Apparently some 750 were killed a few years ago because someone thought they needed to eradicate them because they were not a native species. Sounds like how we treat humans, doesn't it?







Something stopped that effort and there are many left that wander the area. I just happen to take some of those pictures by a fence, but a few hundred yards down the road, the fence stops and is wide open. They travel both sides of Highway 118 down there. Surprisingly docile too. I really wanted to round one up and take it with me. You can pull up to some of them and they will walk up to you and let you pet them. Others want nothing to do with people.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

The country where Chris has property has a lot of feral burros that are protected on State and Federal property so they are multiplying and moving out onto other areas.

I think Chris needs to have a forum campout and free for all out on his place. There are few fences and no very many on site owners so no many no where the boundaries are and we could call and trap a lot of stuff in a few days. I would be glad to help cook for the trip.

Catcapper I took the gator in the J D Mruphee Wildlife Management Area in South East Texas. I have taken 8 gators, that one at 11'6" was the largest.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The burro looked ashamed to have his pic taken with the hat, I'm sure that all the other burro's are teasing him now.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris did you do any predator calling while you were there?


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Looks like you got a nice place to spend some time with plenty of game to hunt.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

wilded said:


> Chris did you do any predator calling while you were there?


I did some calling at some pullover spots along 118 - just messing around. Called up a coyote to within 150 yards of the truck. He was headed towards the road the last time I saw him so he either crossed 118 to get down wind, or pulled some other sneaky coyote maneuver that I didn't see.









Saw 2 other coyotes too. One while horseback riding less than 60 yards away. He just stood up to watch us and then laid back down. Another was across the road while we pulled off of Terlingua Ranch Rd onto 118 probably 50 yards away. I pulled over and squeaked to stop him. He would stop, and then start trotting again. Did that about 3 or 4 times. He didn't seem overly concerned with getting out of there too quickly.

It was HOT HOT and getting out of the truck to go setup a stand was not at the top of my list of things to do.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Is it legal down there to put a longhorns cap on an a$$. Ha,Ha.


I suppose so... they let me wear one.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Coyotes where probably too hot too.

Chris C.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pictures Chris, I see you have back up transportation, any water near by!!

Dandy Bucks wilded.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Agree, with catcapper and bard-d on the cat track,seen lots of tracks like that here wv in the snow. All that scat probaly two different packs of coyotes marking their territories. graet pics. chris


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'd bet your last ten dollars its a bobcat track. Seems like there is two different types of scat. The larger is most probably coyote and the smaller(pic 4) is one of the foxes. Take note that no attempt was made to cover the scat which would tend to eliminate the possiblity of the depositor being a bobcat.


 Right on, the very first picture of scat is the only one I would question, its mounded up like bear scat? agree with the other calls.


----------



## fautrey1 (Jun 28, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I would wonder how much illegal traffic you might get ? Sorry whenever I think border thats the first thing that comes to mind since we have had all the problems here.
> It is beautiful there, did you make it back out to your property? It looks like a good place to make a few stands in cooler weather of course.


Probably not much in that area you would have to drive down to the border to understand that the mountains on the other side make almost impassible. But maybe sometimes but not a lot.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for share'en nice pic's*


----------

